# cpt code 99401



## 32sachem@comcast.net (Feb 13, 2014)

preventative medicine counseling code 99401, is this an add on code with a V code diagnosis. please give examples.
Thank you.


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 13, 2014)

This is a "Separate Procedure" as defined by the CPT manual, not an add-on CPT code.  It should not be performed on the same day as another E&M service.  Bill when the service focuses on the risk factors and counseling performed to reduce those risks, it should be the only service performed that day.

A modifier is not allowed to override an NCCI edit.


----------

